# how to make a scary looking scarecrow costume



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

Thinking of doing a haunted walk through the woods and hubby is thinking about dressing up as a scary looking scarecrow---any ideas of how to do this?

________________________

...Ooooh, I just love Halloween, love it, love it, love it!


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

I would get an old checkered farmers shirt,old jeans,an old hat, a couple pieces of rope,some hay, spirit gum, some black pantyhose(if you want), old tattered gloves, some makeup and a pitchfork.
Put a couple pieces of the black patyhose over your eyes, this way you can look out,but they can't look in, and tape it to your face with some adhesive tape. Use the spirit gum to make your face look gruesome,remember to cover the sides of the black pantyhose well. Then use black,brown and gray makeup to make yourself look old and kind of mummified. Use that black makeup to black out your teeth on the sides so that they look pointy ( and if you want maybe even a bit of blood).Put a piece of rope around your neck, waist,wrists, and ankles to make it look like that's what holding you together.Stick pieces of hay out of your hat,gloves,shirt,shoes, etc. Put fake blood on your pitchfork and then stick little pieces of hay on it.....the deatils are what really count...like mud on your shoes...


"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

Mandy! WOW!!! It's perfect! Thanks for the tips!

________________________

...Ooooh, I just love Halloween, love it, love it, love it!


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

You're welcome....I do try......lol

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

You can think about taking a burlap sack and cutting out around the area of the face. Mandy has an excellent group of suggestions for the make-up. You may also want to consider liquid latex make-up mixed with a tad of liguid make-up in a color close to the burlap bag. You can use pieces of tissue paper mixed in with the latex to make gruesome withering/rotting skin effects. The edges of the burlap bag can be spirit gummed down around the face. Tie the rope at the neck as Mandy reccomends and the excess should look like a collar at the shoulders...

They actually sell fx tooth paint at the costume shops. It comes in a variety of colors, from yellow to black. The black really gives that rooten tooth effect. It stays on until you take it off and is not affected by drinking or eating.

Have fun and good luck!

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------

